# Soundstream - The Continuum



## Sallust (Apr 8, 2015)

First, long time lurker here that finally decided to join, hello everyone!

Long story short, I've been on the hunt for some time now for a few old school Soundstream amps. I just happened across a Continuum by chance and snapped it up. 

I've been reading a lot of various bits of information on the forums about faults with switches, solder points and so on. My questions proposed to the group are:

1) Should I send this off (and to whom?) for some type of health check before moving forward with my project?

2) Does anyone here have any experiences with these amps and as such, advice on do's/dont's when using them.


For context, my car audio project is a pristine '02 Z06, I bought the amp to enjoy, not put in a glass case. I wanted something from the '90's era and the old SS amps, for me fit the bill.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Most of these amps are still going strong. But for piece of mind and reliability it's not a boad idea to have them gone over. I've owned a bunch of Reference series amps D Series, and an MC and have yet to have a bad switch. Usually they need a good cleaning get as they get oxidized. Many will tell you that 20 year old capacitors need replaced as they are losing their accuracy. ShawnK did a repair and a couple recaps for me and did fabulous work.

I have a 705 which is basically the same as the continuum.


----------



## Sallust (Apr 8, 2015)

Good to know there are still people who can work on these, brings a bit of relief. I've got a 1000s and a 500sx (still in the plastic wrap) sitting in my closet. I've heard from a few that the 500sx will be a shot in the dark as to working or not due to it being brand new and never actually fired up. It may just stay that way for a while longer 

However the Continuum I definitely want to make use of and make sure it's in top condition before moving forward. I take it Shawnk is part of this forum, is he a supporting vendor, does he have a website?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Could be a gamble on the 1000s and the 500sx. Many were known to fail on start up when they came out. Factor in another 18 or so years who knows.

Shawnk is a forum member that got into repairing amps by buying OS amps that needed repair. He is meticulous about his work, communication is very good and he just does it on the side. TrickyRicky and ATOMICTECH are also very reputable in amp repairs/upgrades. None of them have a business that I'm aware of. They just do it as a hobby. I guess I would factor in shipping costs to each state and time to repair. I noticed TrickyRicky stated his plate is full for while. Good luck!


----------

